# which racing dingy to start in the ocean?



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi everyone, 

I''ve been messing about on my 20'' sloop Josie for some time. She''s fun, but after a while, there''s not too much you learn from her. I''d like to get a dingy, something that responds well to proper sail trim, makes me hike out, allows for roll jibes and all that macho racing stuff  

In all seriousness, I just want something to start learning to race in. I''m near Los Angeles, on the west coast, and all the only realy local racing is wed night beer can phrf racing. 5-7 mile circut. I''d also like it to be seaworthy enough for an idiot or 2 to take it across the channel (18 nm) to the islands for a weekend or such. 

My primary goal is just learning to be a better sailor. 

Suggestions? 

Thanks.  

-- James


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

My current favorite small one design keel boat is the J-22. At least here on the Atlantic Coast these are one designed raced at a high level and yet you can race in the class even as a novice. There are so many around here that it is easy to get someone to give you advice and a leg up. I find these challenging boats to win races with and yet ever sail seems to teach something. Most are pretty stripped out down below but they have a flat where you can rig a small vee berth. 

I would also check with the local fleets and see what is raced locally. Santana 21''s used to be popular out there as were Ranger 23''s but that was a long time ago so I don''t know if these classes still exist. 

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

So that is to say that you wouldnt race dinies in the ocean? I was kind of hoping for something beachable so I could try to do backpack camping when not racing. Would that be ill advised, or do I once agian end up with a jack of all trades, which is not only a master of none, but not even passingly good at either?

Thanks for your insight. 

-- James


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

There are small dinghies that can be raced in the ocean, but I don''t know of any of them that are both beachable and offer any cruising accomodations. A boat like the Tripp 26 or Beneteau First 23 offers centerboard convenience and some accomodations, but neither are ''beachable'' at least not on purpose. If you did not want to race, a small trimarran like the Tremelino offers a good compromise. 

Jeff


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

I''m sorry, I wasn''t specific. I dont want to cruise at the islands. the passage can be made in under 5 hours even by my Josie. I just want something seaworthy enough to make the crossing with 2 people, and 2 backpacks, for camping on the islands. nothing more. no cabin necessary, let alone cruising acomidations. 

I''ve seen people do it on lasers, but I think that may be more because they''re daft then because it''s a good idea.  

Thanks agian for the input. 

-- James


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

See if you can find a British Ian Proctor designed Wayfarer. This 16ft. centerboarder has crossed the Noth Sea. I used to race one and they are great fun, but coupled with a 2 and a half horse Seagull they are fun to cruise. Two of us spent a week camping/cruising in the Canadian Gulf Islands.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

For a tough performance dinghy, you might want to try a 505 or Flying Dutchman. If you can make the 18 mile trip on Josie in 5 hours, a 505 on a reach might take two. Don;t know if a Wayfarer would be much quicker than your current ride, or how popular (read available) any of thses boats are out there.


----------



## jpclowes (Jun 8, 2003)

I don''t know how fast it is, but I have an O''day Daysailer, and it is probably about the size you are looking for. I don''t know that very many people would call it a "racing dinghy," but it is a dinghy that is commonly raced. It is 16''9" and very stable. At about 600lbs it is heavy, but I''ve beached it before, and managed to get it back off without too much trouble. Now there isn''t a tide on the lake I sail on, It isn''t the type of boat you could carry down 15-20 feet if the tide went out. The newer ones have a cuddy cabin that you can enclose to keep your stuff dry, and allows the boat to be self-rescuable if it capsizes.


----------



## maxcontax (Jan 30, 2002)

jbarros,
I second Richard Elliot''s recommendation, the Wayfarer dinghy is quite amazing. I used to stuff tents & sleeping gear under the bows and cooking stuff in the lazarette and go for a week at a time: not on the ocean, but on the very large lakes in northern Canada. I took my two teenage kids along. The cockpit is 11 feet long, you can buy a boomtent--so two can camp aboard if the shoreline is too rough for a tent footprint. It weighs 365 lbs so is easy to trailer and rig. It is 16'' long and 6'' wide with a centerboard. I had a 45 ft2 genoa plus a 32 ft2 jib with a reefing foot to 20 ft2, the main carries 95 ft2 with a reefpoint to 70 ft2 so there are lots of sailplans possible. I had mine in force 7 for a whole day. Check out the exploits of Frank and Margaret Dye, from England, they wrote Dinghy Cruising which is quite famous among those of us who are more enamoured with sailing than with Stuff. This is a hardy little boat. The Dye''s boat is in the British Naval Museum--they''re that good.
enjoy!


----------

